# Pool Repairs



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Really enjoyed working with:

Fagan's Custom Pools, Inc.
13440 Serenity Circle
Pensacola, Florida 32506
850-456-1286

Just finished today.
Got me ready for the spring with some repairs and upgrades.*


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats Dick Fagan right? If so yup that guy does good work,He's also a forum members uncle..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wld1985 said:


> Thats Dick Fagan right?


*Yep, that's him. *

*I did search here before calling him. That is how I found him. He was such a pleasure to work with. He did a great job on what was needed, and what was wanted, and what was not known that I needed.*


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wonder if he will service in Milton??
We need a new pool liner and want to get quotes soon. Ima prob give him a call monday


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Now is the best time. Wait to long into the season. And the pool companies will be weeks out. And yes. He will go there. Make sure you tell him how you called him.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Tom what do you mean tell him how I called him?..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Tell him you saw my post on the forum. I meant. Tell him how you heard about him. Which results in how you called him. On the phone.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Gotcha thanks


----------

